
Show HN: Falcon – A markdown based note-taking app for Mac - ChintanGhate
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/falcon/id1086447938?ls=1&mt=12
======
ChintanGhate
Received this question a couple of times, about the app being native or not,
so clarifying it. The only web view based component in the app is the preview,
everything else is made of basic native elements, & the whole app is coded in
swift. I think the doubt rose from the point that you could theme it with hex-
color codes. But how that works is that, whenever you change the theme, the
app reads the light / dark plist files and assigns color to app components
after converting the hex-colors to NSColors. I hope this resolves the doubt.

------
aroc
This looks awesome, but I can't use anything for notes without mobile support.
I'm excited for when that day comes. :)

~~~
ChintanGhate
Thank you. It is coming soon :)

------
Octplane
Ulysses Look-alike, with added preview. Nice app ;)

~~~
ChintanGhate
Thank you. Most note-taking apps follow the same 3-paned split-view format, so
you can say that ;)

------
mrmondo
Howdy, is this a native app?

~~~
ChintanGhate
Yeah this is a native app, written in swift.

